# WGSD prejudice - my dog is a GSD too



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm really tired of people trying to tell me my dog is a "mutt" or calling her a "halfbreed" or basically just saying she isn't a GSD altogether. Last night at obedience class with Ghost I had yet another encounter with this. A woman approched me and asked me "what kind of dog is that?" Now I've been asked this just about everywhere I've gone with Ghost, and I know the WGSD is much less common and many people aren't even aware WGSD exist. So I answer the woman, "she's a white German Shepherd", and she sortof half laughed - half scoffed and said "so not a REAL German Shepherd then"... I asked the woman what would make her say that and told her that Ghost was as real as any other GSD, she and both her parents are registered, and she came from a reputable breeder. The woman just looked at me like I was from outer space and answered with "the white coat - she's obviously mixed and not full bred GSD". :FACEPALM: 

This is the about the 3rd or 4th time this has happened. And I find it so irritating that people who try to tell me she "isn't real" or whatever act like they need to quietly whisper to me that my dog is a mutt so I won't be embarrased??? Or treat me with kid gloves - like I'm obviously the idiot for not knowing this and they are the know-it-alls of the dog world. And I end up getting defensive about Ghost and get the look from the offender making the comment like, "Oh, you poor thing, you didn't realize and spent money to buy her anyway".... 

I just had to vent. Thanks for anyone who listened. I'm just tired of this happening and this particular instance the woman was rude and it honestly hurt my feelings. My dog _*IS*_ a GSD too, dammit. And even if she wasn't, I'd love her just the same.


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

You're not alone, if it helps any. I hear the same thing about my long coat. One guy even told me there is no such thing as a long coat GSD. Of course, he didn't have a german shepherd, but he knew all about them anyway. I guess ya' just have to find the comedy in it.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Oh. I read WGSD and thought WGSD stood for Workingline GSD . I thought whats the problem. Many working lines dogs are very dark. Then I saw your avatar. Has she got a pink nose? That might be throwing people off.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh, you ought to see what happens to owners of black GSDs! They tend to go through life hearing how pretty their Lab mix is. It's bad enough that we often have to post in rescue listings for all-black dogs that all-black is a normal coat color in GSDs.

I've got so many South Louisiana GSD shelter stories about coat colors, Lala. The worst one was the SABLE GSD who was listed by ignorant shelter staff as a wolf-hybrid -- a death sentence. I had to get a vet involved to get the poor dog out of that nonsense. 

There are an awful lot of people who think all GSDs look like black-and-tan saddlebacks.

The way I would handle it in the Deep South is to preface the response with "Bless your heart..." before educating them about the variety of coat colors in the breed. Or just look them in the eye and use that phrase without educating them at all. They know what "bless your heart" means down here. I know you do too. :wink2:


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I like the fact that would be burglars instantly recognize my dog is a German Shepherd


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I always get that question too. Levi is registered as a White Shepherd through the UKC, and as a white GSD in the AKC. I used to say that he is a white shepherd, but that usually results in blank stares, so now I say that he's a white German shepherd. Usually then, I get nods and smiles. Though it seems there is still a stigma against white shepherds, especially among some GSD fanciers, no one has been condescending or rude to me or Levi in person. If it comes down to it, I am perfectly willing to consider Levi a different breed if that makes folks happy. He is both very similar to and somewhat different than other "traditional" GSDs I have known. He's a wonderful dog, and I am grateful that there are good and responsible white shepherd breeders out there. 

(To be fair, a GSD of any color other than black-and-tan is likely to confuse the general public. When I had a sable working line GSD, one of our veterinary offices listed him as a GSD-mix in their records. Now, I don't care if the general public thinks I have a mix. I love mixes. But I would like to think that the veterinary staff would be experienced enough to know that GSDs come in different colors.)


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Oh. I read WGSD and thought WGSD stood for Workingline GSD . I thought whats the problem. Many working lines dogs are very dark. Then I saw your avatar. Has she got a pink nose? That might be throwing people off.


Her nose is black.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Magwart said:


> Oh, you ought to see what happens to owners of black GSDs! They tend to go through life hearing how pretty their Lab mix is. It's bad enough that we often have to post in rescue listings for all-black dogs that all-black is a normal coat color in GSDs.
> 
> I've got so many South Louisiana GSD shelter stories about coat colors, Lala. The worst one was the SABLE GSD who was listed by ignorant shelter staff as a wolf-hybrid -- a death sentence. I had to get a vet involved to get the poor dog out of that nonsense.
> 
> ...


LOL that's the truth, Mag. Thank you. Normally I'm way more thick-skinned but it just hurt my feelings when I know it shouldn't. I can't help the fact that there will be some ignorant people out there who don't know a thing about or have never seen a WGSD. Bless their hearts, indeed.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Maybe you should print off a gsd color page and keep it on you. Or bookmark a page on your phone. That way when people start in you can give them the paper or screen to look at and explain that they aren't the only ignorant people when it comes to coat colors of German Shepherds.


----------



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

I have a white GSD but he's more of a cream color with tan on his ears and back and tail. A lot of people ask me if he's a greyhound. I really don't know where they get that from...??? Or try to convince me that he's mixed with something like a labrador or a husky. Or a wolf. When I say he's all shepherd, they say oh but he's probably mixed with something! I just smile and nod... "alternative facts"... He is what he is and I love him as such.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> Maybe you should print off a gsd color page and keep it on you. Or bookmark a page on your phone. That way when people start in you can give them the paper or screen to look at and explain that they aren't the only ignorant people when it comes to coat colors of German Shepherds.


Maybe wait for Vistaprint to have a sale and print up some cards with information about GSD coat color {and manners  }.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Dotbat215 said:


> Maybe wait for Vistaprint to have a sale and print up some cards with information about GSD coat color {and manners  }.


 They could even preface giving them the cards with. " before you make yourself look anymore foolish let me give you this".


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Lala, she is a cutie! Love her face.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah...so...

At that point, I proceed to tell them to go do their research because they know not what they speak. Come back after and we'll have a conversation. And you can inform them that one of the founding GSD's was white. It's always been in the breed. Please take your belligerent ignorance to the other side of the room. Thank YOU Ma'am!


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Liffey said:


> I have a white GSD but he's more of a cream color with tan on his ears and back and tail. A lot of people ask me if he's a greyhound. I really don't know where they get that from...??? Or try to convince me that he's mixed with something like a labrador or a husky. Or a wolf. When I say he's all shepherd, they say oh but he's probably mixed with something! I just smile and nod... "alternative facts"... He is what he is and I love him as such.


Ghost also has cream. On her ears, back of feet, and a small top saddle patch of cream. I have been asked if she's part wolf also. LOL and of course at that point I should say "yes, haven't you ever seen Game of Thrones? Part direwolf right here." :grin2:


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Oh, you ought to see what happens to owners of black GSDs! They tend to go through life hearing how
> The way I would handle it in the Deep South is to preface the response with "Bless your heart..." before educating them about the variety of coat colors in the breed. Or just look them in the eye and use that phrase without educating them at all. They know what "bless your heart" means down here. I know you do too. :wink2:


 Hahaha! Not just in the deep south. In Kentucky, we also recognize it (sometimes) as a veiled insult.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> yeah...so...
> 
> At that point, I proceed to tell them to go do their research because they know not what they speak. Come back after and we'll have a conversation. And you can inform them that one of the founding GSD's was white. It's always been in the breed. Please take your belligerent ignorance to the other side of the room. Thank YOU Ma'am!


Except that your answer was WAY more polite than what I really felt like telling that woman last night. >>> I absolutely was raised to show respect and manners, but man... I was ready to cuss her. :wink2:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lalabug said:


> Except that your answer was WAY more polite than what I really felt like telling that woman last night. >>> I absolutely was raised to show respect and manners, but man... I was ready to cuss her. :wink2:


It's all in the tone, my friend. If you drip disdain and sarcasm, ain't nothin' polite about that. >


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Honestly, drop the white when you answer. When you add that in it's like saying Mini Pomeranian. Or something. 

Someone asks her breed. She is a German Shepherd. Don't need an adjective. If they say "they don't come in white". Say "they actually do" then just stop engaging.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I had some drunk moron tell me my female gsd wasnt a real GSD because she had a smaller head. I went "um she's a female, they naturally have smaller heads than males". She then showed her pearly white fangs to the guy because he was acting belligerent, I ended that encounter with "is she real enough for you now?"


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

LOL, I must remember the 'Bless your heart'. I've had one person tell me Enya, a sable, is a wolf hybrid and she would be taken away from me because they're illegal. I told them, 'No, sable is a color, when you get home, google it.' They walked away muttering to the other person with them. But I bet they did go home and 'google it' if just to prove themselves right. And found out they were wrong.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It so easy to throw people off if the dog does not look like rin Tin. We have a sable gsd and not many get that right but close enough. I have not come across many rude people out there. The lady sounds like she needs to get out more. I would not take it personal not everyone our there has a full deck. I like the flyer idea. When I'm steamed I best be quiet.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

lalabug said:


> I'm really tired of people trying to tell me my dog is a "mutt" or calling her a "halfbreed" or basically just saying she isn't a GSD altogether. Last night at obedience class with Ghost I had yet another encounter with this. A woman approched me and asked me "what kind of dog is that?" Now I've been asked this just about everywhere I've gone with Ghost, and I know the WGSD is much less common and many people aren't even aware WGSD exist. So I answer the woman, "she's a white German Shepherd", and she sortof half laughed - half scoffed and said "so not a REAL German Shepherd then"... I asked the woman what would make her say that and told her that Ghost was as real as any other GSD, she and both her parents are registered, and she came from a reputable breeder. The woman just looked at me like I was from outer space and answered with "the white coat - she's obviously mixed and not full bred GSD". :FACEPALM:
> 
> This is the about the 3rd or 4th time this has happened. And I find it so irritating that people who try to tell me she "isn't real" or whatever act like they need to quietly whisper to me that my dog is a mutt so I won't be embarrased??? Or treat me with kid gloves - like I'm obviously the idiot for not knowing this and they are the know-it-alls of the dog world. And I end up getting defensive about Ghost and get the look from the offender making the comment like, "Oh, you poor thing, you didn't realize and spent money to buy her anyway"....
> 
> I just had to vent. Thanks for anyone who listened. I'm just tired of this happening and this particular instance the woman was rude and it honestly hurt my feelings. My dog _*IS*_ a GSD too, dammit. And even if she wasn't, I'd love her just the same.


She is beautiful LALA. People are idiots. Similar but different story of idiot people... Me and my wife adopted 2 children years and years ago. We also had homegrown children too. I can't tell you the number of times we were told they weren't our real kids or who are the real parents. I would just say "oh no, they are real" or I better be the real parent because I've been paying the doctor bills and buying their groceries. 

Just remember people are idiots until they are forced to walk through something and thats a dang tough way to learn... I know first hand


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

thanks for lifting my spirits, y'all. :hugs::hugs:
I know I shouldn't care but I love Ghost and ignorance and rudeness just make my blood boil sometimes.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It almost feels like someone just walked up and smacked your child, doesn't it?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

lalabug said:


> thanks for lifting my spirits, y'all. :hugs::hugs:
> I know I shouldn't care but I love Ghost and ignorance and rudeness just make my blood boil sometimes.


Yeah, the depth, breath, width and reach of rude ignorance can never be under estimated. You got a good looking GSD and the people here know it. (We know GSDs) Enjoy your pup, she is beautiful!!


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Shooter said:


> She is beautiful LALA. People are idiots. Similar but different story of idiot people... Me and my wife adopted 2 children years and years ago. We also had homegrown children too. I can't tell you the number of times we were told they weren't our real kids or who are the real parents. I would just say "oh no, they are real" or I better be the real parent because I've been paying the doctor bills and buying their groceries.
> 
> Just remember people are idiots until they are forced to walk through something and thats a dang tough way to learn... I know first hand


LOL yeah if my husband was the one getting these comments made to him he would say the same thing.. "she better be real according to the money I've spent!" 
I guess I should just start being an asshat right back to these fools... like "well you know, that's why we named her GHOST...cuz she isn't real" Heeeeeeere's your sign.... idiots.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would just make stuff up. 

'oh you got me. it's not really a GSD. it's a white Gitchimagoomee from Yekaterinbur. they were originally bred to hunt aliens in Siberia. They have to blend in with the snow, ya know.'


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Lol its a fun thread to read....not to stir the pot or anything but is Swiss Shepherd also a GSD ? I've seen a couple of dogs in the past advertised as Swiss SD ?


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> It almost feels like someone just walked up and smacked your child, doesn't it?


*YES.* Which is why I know it hurt my feelings so much. I can actually equate it to people making comments to me about my son's hair and telling me that he looks like a girl. To be fair, he has white blonde, curly ringlets...and a kindof surfer boy hairstyle. So when his hair does start getting a little on the long side - I can see how he *could* be mistaken for a girl... except for the fact that he is CLEARLY wearing boy clothes and Ninja Turtle shoes and all the rest of the boy things he does. It really doesn't happen a lot now that he's a little older, but I have gotten used to it so I guess I should get used to this.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

What should you care what idiots think? 

I have learned this: Never criticize anyone's dog unless asked for your opinion-and even then- beware.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> I would just make stuff up.
> 
> 'oh you got me. it's not really a GSD. it's a white Gitchimagoomee from Yekaterinbur. they were originally bred to hunt aliens in Siberia. They have to blend in with the snow, ya know.'


LMFAO... that would probably actually work around here... and then as @Deb mentioned earlier - they'd have to go home and google it... love to see their faces.:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Nurse Bishop said:


> What should you care what idiots think?
> 
> I have learned this: Never criticize anyone's dog unless asked for your opinion-and even then- beware.


I shouldn't and I know that. It just hurt my feelings and I was tired of hearing it - especially from the lady at obedience class with the big black standard poodle who never shuts up, lunges at every dog, and is constantly jumping up on her. Have fun with that one, lady. Oh wait, I think I just criticized her dog... oh well LOL


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

You know what's also sad? Kona, our red and black GSD, is constantly asked if she's _really_ a purebred GSD, "because they've never seen one that colour before". I can only imagine the struggles individuals have with pure black/white GSDs!


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

lalabug said:


> LMFAO... that would probably actually work around here... and then as @*Deb* mentioned earlier - they'd have to go home and google it... love to see their faces.:rofl::rofl::rofl:



"She was black and tan until I left her out in the Sun too long...crazy, right?"


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Dotbat215 said:


> "She was black and tan until I left her out in the Sun too long...crazy, right?"


"Aw man, they weren't kidding when they said 'Do not bleach.'"


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: @WateryTart & @Dotbat215


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You could tell them she's a Berger Blanc Suisse. That would go over well in NOLA. :grin2:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL, this reminds me of my first dog, a spaniel type mixed breed I adopted from the pound. I was constantly asked what breed he was, and instead of getting into a deep conversation of what he could be, I just got into the habit of answering "South American Garbage Hound".

Either people laughed, or they just nodded their heads seriously like they were saying: "I knew that!".


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

I feel your pain a bit, my dog is an uncommon breed, so people generally ask what she is, and I tell them. Then they proceed to tell me no, she's this or that mix, obviously. I've learned to be polite and informative to a point, then just nod my head and walk away. 

Something else that I find a little funny - my sister has a gray Siberian Husky. (Technically gray, b/c of coat tone, and cream points) She is very light, and only has a bit of grey on her spine and face. She is constantly being called a "White German shepherd" because huskies "always have blue eyes, so yours can't actually be a husky!" My sister has adopted the same educational-to-a-point attitude. But it's always interesting to meet "street experts."


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Do you all remember Jack LaLane's white German Shepherd that was on his tv exercise show decades ago? I remember as a kid thinking how pretty that dog was. All I knew was that whites are not accepted by the AKC ( is that right?) but I did not know why. Lala is a very pretty German Shepherd Dog!


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

@maxtmill the AKC recognizes them as GSD but doesn't allow them to show. I believe in Europe they have actually separated the whites altogether as their own breed under WSSD. I could be wrong. And thank you! I'm pretty much in love with her sweet face!


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

@Castlemaid that is too funny!! Maybe I should start telling people that Ghost is a Gulf Coast Direwolf... ROFL


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

lalabug said:


> @Castlemaid that is too funny!! Maybe I should start telling people that Ghost is a Gulf Coast Direwolf... ROFL


Someone told me my Harlequin Dane was a cross between a Dalmation and a Pitbull.
Some other brainiac told me Bud was part Pitbull because his head was to big for a real German Shepherd
And lately I get asked a lot if Shadow is a Miniature Shepherd because apparently that's a real thing and they are very rare but will soon be a recognized breed.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

I feel your pain too! I was in petsmart with my black gsd. A boy and his mom walked pass the the Isle I was in. The boy around the age of 7 says, mom look, a german shepherd! The mom replies, no, that's a black lab! :surprise: This is one time that I figured a kid is smarter then the parent! I get that all the time or they will say I didn't know they came in black. I also get 'police dog!' Too.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

nobody ever knows my white is a GSD. i only get the usual "what kinda dog?" and i just say german shepherd. nobody ever questioned. only 2 times a stranger knew it was a GSD was at petco for nails and tractor supply for vaccinations. but they see dogs a lot so they don't count.

edit, no some lady at the dog park once said nice shepherd. so only 3 times.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Coleen said:


> I feel your pain too! I was in petsmart with my black gsd. A boy and his mom walked pass the the Isle I was in. The boy around the age of 7 says, mom look, a german shepherd! The mom replies, no, that's a black lab! :surprise: This is one time that I figured a kid is smarter then the parent! I get that all the time or they will say I didn't know they came in black. I also get 'police dog!' Too.


I can understand people glancing at a black GSD and thinking black lab - but it would drive me batty too! Blacks are gorgeous. I recently saw a picture online of a "blue" German Shepherd and it was simply beautiful. Very wolf-like.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Don't let it bother you. People are stupid. When I had Mina who who was a WGSL, saddle Black and Tan I had people tell me she wasn't a GSD because she was too small and GSDs were 130lb dogs. One guy even told me she was a mal and he new that because his girlfriend bred mals. 

Recon was a Solid black and people always would try and tell me he wasn't a GSD because he was black. They would argue and say he's a Belgium Shepherds and blah blah blah. My response was just that they obviously new more than AKC did. Oh and I also was asked once why I would do that to a labs ears. 

Now even with Kimber and Xander we get the same crap. They are too dark to be GSDs, too small, too big, too lean, not this or not that. So yeah people are idiots. Don't let it bother you.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My dogs have been whatever people want them to be... provides amusement at times....the ones who ask and accept my reply....well......then they've been longstock GSDs,

It's of no consequence what breed others might think my dog is.....I had little if anything to do with this factor...

IMO....a bruised ego based on the superficiality of one's dog.....well....it seems rather petty....

I'm more concerned about my dog's behavior.....since I am responsible for that.


SuperG


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

@mycobraracr I think your dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I haven't had trouble with people not knowing what my GSDs were, but they are the typical black and tans. 

However, I did have my red Doberman in Petsmart years ago. She was a beautiful girl, standard size, cropped and docked. Very obviously a Dobe. A woman came up to me and asked to pet her, I said yes, and then she asked me what kind of dog she was. I said Dobe, and she jumped back like she had been bitten by a snake. I guess she thought Dobes only came in black and tan, lol.

I had a neighbor that had two Italian Greyhounds that escaped from her yard. I captured them, put them back in her yard with a note explaining that I had caught her iggies and that she needed to fix her gate. She came on down to my house and thanked me, and told me that her dogs were Whippets. Well, no, they were IGs. I showed her MY Italian Greyhounds (I had 4 of them) and she said, no hers were Whippets because the guy that gave them to her said they were. No amount of talking to her, and showing her photos, and seeing my own dogs, would convince her that hers were not Whippets. THEY WEREN'T WHIPPETS!!! 

People.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Who cares what others think or say.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm trying to figure out "stupid" ... makes one head spin??? I got stumped on the "pointy eared lab" post??? Rockys an OS Wl GSD (Black) and we get is he a "Wolf" a lot. And from a child once when the answer to that was "No???" 

With further consideration and more thought ... he came back with "well then ... is he a Werewolf???" That one stumped me, but I explained that no .. he's with me on nights with full moons and I have not seen him change ... he's just a dog. 

But the "pointy eared lab" bit ... that's a new one on me????


----------



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

People try to convince me that my white GSD is part greyhound. I don't care what they think, it doesn't bother me. But it bothers me that they repeat something that's not true even after I correct them (and I would know - he's my dog). Not because of dogs - because willful ignorance is a growing epidemic in this country, and not only in the realm of dogs, or politics! You asked me, I answered - why do you still believe your false claim? 

Dogs share more than 99.99% of their genetics with any other given breed. It's a very small biological difference that makes your dog a GSD. A dog is a dog and they are all worthy of the same kind of love.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Just press down on her back and say, "Nope, she's definitely real." Like she isn't a figment of your imagination. 

What the heck does that mean anyway? Dog's white. Dog's black. Dog's sable, or bi. Blue or liver, fine. I still am not 100% on board with a brindle, a merle, or a panda, but I wouldn't argue with their owners, I just wouldn't want the dog in my pedigrees. 

I got surprise about Moofy's long coat, but Frodo was a bi-color and his ears were dropped. No body believed he was a GSD. Who cares. Who cares what anyone else thinks. If you are in the mood, educate them; if not, let them remain in their ignorant condition.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

People can come at you with all kinds of weird stuff to say. Had Ollie (long coat wgsl) at a show for OB. During a break we walked him through the conformation area on our way to get coffee when a woman with a stock coat GSD came over to say Ollie had a "very profuse coat". Her tone was as if she was trying to be critical?? Not really sure the motive as his coat is super thick, perhaps stating the obvious is her thing, lol


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

misfits said:


> You're not alone, if it helps any. I hear the same thing about my long coat. One guy even told me there is no such thing as a long coat GSD. Of course, he didn't have a german shepherd, but he knew all about them anyway. I guess ya' just have to find the comedy in it.


We get asked a lot too and Samson's coat isn't even that long outside of the ears. The thing is, anyone that knows Shepherds understands that they can be coated and can be white. Those are the ones I don't mind talking with.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Dont feel too bad...This happens to me on a weekly basis at least and I have a sable working line. In the mind of John Q Public it is not a GSD unless it is 90lbs+ and a black and tan saddle back. Just about everywhere I take my GSD that is not training related someone asks what kind of dog she is. Last week a guy that claimed to be a dog breeder was asking about her and said she was not a GSD. I went on and explained that she was a working line and that most working lines looked like her, smaller and not black/tan, and that the original GSDs looked very similar to her. He went on asking if I had met both parents and claiming she was for sure a "Belgian Shepherd." I just had to laugh it off...try to educate people but you can't fix stupid


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> I would just make stuff up.
> 
> 'oh you got me. it's not really a GSD. it's a white Gitchimagoomee from Yekaterinbur. they were originally bred to hunt aliens in Siberia. They have to blend in with the snow, ya know.'


. Freakin awesome lol!!!!!!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

There was just another thread about this and all black German Shepherds. I have an all black one. While I like "Bless your heart" (I've used it many a time) when someone asks me what she is, I just say loves mixed with cuddles. Shuts them up every time. >


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

astrovan2487 said:


> Dont feel too bad...This happens to me on a weekly basis at least and I have a sable working line. In the mind of John Q Public it is not a GSD unless it is 90lbs+ and a black and tan saddle back. Just about everywhere I take my GSD that is not training related someone asks what kind of dog she is. Last week a guy that claimed to be a dog breeder was asking about her and said she was not a GSD. I went on and explained that she was a working line and that most working lines looked like her, smaller and not black/tan, and that the original GSDs looked very similar to her. He went on asking if I had met both parents and claiming she was for sure a "Belgian Shepherd." I just had to laugh it off...try to educate people but you can't fix stupid


 I had a sorta similar experience...with a guy who had a very large black n tan that I encountered while walking my dog one afternoon. He wanted to argue about my boy that he wasn't a purebred because he wasnt black n tan, he was sable and was 'smaller' and what he was possibly mixed with. Really?! This guy just knew ALL about gsd's. needless to say I knew there was no point so just went politely on my way with my boy. Angry at this guy, but on my way


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Liffey said:


> People try to convince me that my white GSD is part greyhound.


Outstanding!!!

Just went I thought it could not get worst than a Bulldog or Pug looks like a Sheri Pe or Chow??? We get a White GSD ... looks like a Greyhound??? :laugh2:

SMH ... but there are solutions ... those of us that have GSD's ... can keep them. If your tired of answering silly questions ... don't ... if your GSD is not Tan and Black ... just dye them ... problem solved! 

Every other breed dog owner sorry ... your dog's gotta go ... replace them with a Golden Retriever, French Poodle (with the show cut) a Lab yellow only ... (the pointy eared thing ... you wanna stay away from that) an Irish Setter or a Chihuahua, that way we don't burn out JQP's limited number of brain cells with our identifiable Breeds. 

This thread should not be merely a gripe session ... it can also be about finding solutions.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> It so easy to throw people off if the dog does not look like rin Tin. We have a sable gsd and not many get that right but close enough. I have not come across many rude people out there. The lady sounds like she needs to get out more. I would not take it personal not everyone our there has a full deck. I like the flyer idea. When I'm steamed I best be quiet.


And the funny part of THAT is, the original Rin Tin Tin WAS a sable! >


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Very true love that photo!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Really doesn't bother me when people think my dog is part wolf or not " fullbred"......haha, I just smile and calmly let them know he/she is. I don't need approval of others to know my dogs worth or lineage.


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

With my late girl who was a solid black long coat, i got 'she's not a GSD, she's an Alsatian' She's not a GSD, she's a Belgian Shepherd' and the classic.. 'She's not a GSD, she's a Collie':grin2: She was a GSD and I learnt to smile sweetly and move on. Because I knew what she was and it was a pleasure to share my life with her.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

cliffson1 said:


> Really doesn't bother me when people think my dog is part wolf or not " fullbred"......haha, I just smile and calmly let them know he/she is. I don't need approval of others to know my dogs worth or lineage.


This!! 

Misidentify away! It doesn't bother me in the slightest. I can take my malamute/terv and happily be on my way, no worries!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sunsilver said:


> And the funny part of THAT is, the original Rin Tin Tin WAS a sable! >


Wait what??? Hmm you know I never saw trigger actually?? I was thinking of Roy Rogers dog Bullet! But growing up pretty much ever GSD I saw was a Tan and Black. So I just "assumed" Rin Tin Tin was also, live and learn.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

A lot of you young whippersnappers don't realized the original Rin Tin Tin, who was found in a bombed-out kennel during WWI was a silent film star, and only distantly related to the black and tan dog that starred in the 1950's T.V. show. Just as with Lassie, there have been many Rin Tin Tin's over the years.

The silent films were so popular that it is said they saved Warner Brothers from bankruptcy!


----------



## JnK (Feb 21, 2017)

It's not just the GSD world. People are generally clueless about most canines that they don't have direct experience with.
I used to have a dark brindle English Mastiff. When he was a puppy I had lots of people tell me that Leo was, in fact, a Pit bull. A half-smile and head nod later I was on my way.

I imagine my reaction was somewhere between this










And this


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

German Shepherd, yes, but for breed standard nazis they are a fault.

My GSD outgrew his parents, people constantly telling me he is too big for a GSD, but he is registered and all and is still a German shepherd.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Ha, I'm on my 4th dog.

1st Dog. With Papers, Misha Tasha of Whitewolf, of Hoofprints lineage, silver/tan/white from a white breeding program." THAT'S a HUSKY, no way, she's a mix".

2nd Dog. From dog pound, biggish, nice golden retriever fur, blocky built, mellow temperament, protective only when pressed (when presented with literally aggressive behaviours from dogs or people) otherwise LOVED everybody, very richly coloured blanket back." DEFINITELY A BELGIAN SHEPHERD". (given he was obviously mixed, I kept mum on that, but obviously a gsd/golden cross.

3rd Dog. From the dog pound, lovely dark blanket backed lean gsd lady, looked and acted like west german working lines," NO WAY, CAN'T BE, what is mix is she?"

4th Dog (my avi), pulled from the streets of the Dominican Republic.
"Now THAT'S a BORDER COLLIE." or
"Oh, he has a blue eye--MUST be part Husky. (as if no other dog could possibly have blue eyes), or an Aussie, or an...."whatever.

BTW. I love love LOVE a well-bred white gsd, gorgeous. My first dog was fantastic, compact, agile, fiesty, spunky, friendly, strong.


----------

